# The world plays funny tricks



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

Dropped my son back off at college tonight, feeling blue that he won't be home with me anymore, but glad for him that he is going back and is going to be successful and healthy. I am driving the hour or so home and feeling really sad I am not sharing this with my STBXH, kinda crying and trying to get some peace and my phone rings. It is a strange number so I say hello, its my STBXH calling from a vacation with our older son. Really, he is calling cause he has a text from the youngest one, saying he needs his Dad to be here and he wants to know if he is alright. I am crying, can't believe the call would come at that moment. Then he proceeds to tell me about the trip, scuba diving, kite sailing. oh no you don't. I just told you I am crying and sad that we are not together, I can't call and share my sadness about the youngest leaving again, and you think I care about your vacation plans. When you come home, you are divorcing me Dude!


----------

